# What?s the Best Substrate 4 planted Tank



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

For long term use you should look into Fluorite or Eco-complete. Both can grow plants very well, I think Fluorite Sand would be the safest for bottom dwellers. 

That said, blasting sand, pool filter sand or fine regular aquarium gravel can be fine in a planted tank over many many years


----------



## iamaloner (Jul 10, 2017)

Long term go with eco complete 
It's well rounded 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dorf007 (Mar 30, 2017)

Is Eco Complete also a good choice if you want to have shrimp or would Fluval Stratum be better ?


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Eco Complete, Sand, Flourite -- all of these aren't "high nutrient" or nutrient at all really. Basically, if you want a nutrient rich substrate you'll need to decide between dirt and the other planted tank substrates (like ADA Aquasoil or Stratum). 

I would really think about how long you want the tank to be running and if you'll be rescapeing/moving plants around. I use BDBS in my larger tanks that I rescape often, as it doesn't make a mess when I start uprooting plants. In my smaller tanks, I use Aquasoil. I grow the same plants in both my tanks, the BDBS I just have to supplement nutrients with osmocote root tabs every 4-6 months.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

dorf007 said:


> Is Eco Complete also a good choice if you want to have shrimp or would Fluval Stratum be better ?


Neos it's fine. Stratum or some other buffering substrate if you want caridina.


----------



## Aquarium_Noob (Dec 9, 2017)

In a previous tank life my aquarium had eco-complete only (now Amazonia). Unfortunately, it eventually rubbed the barbells off of the clown loaches and corys I kept at different times. Good plant growth though.

Amozonia and other similar products work very well for this purpose, the pellets (?) are spherical. Unless you have an intense bio load I'm not sure you'll have a need to be vigorously cleaning the gravel. 

Do some research on how long substrates last under certain conditions. I've read that with proper care they can last ten years or so. Haven't had any tanks set up that long, can't personally attest to that.


----------



## zenster (Jan 27, 2017)

ADA is one of the best choices for a planted tank but may not be suitable for some livestock because of its acidity. I'm using New Amazonia and this stuff is super acidic. My pH has been buffering around 4.75 for 2 months now. In fact I just checked this morning and its at 4.69. Maybe I just got a bad batch but not hard to believe because I've been inflicted by Murphy's Law syndrome since I was born. Anyhow, my pure line crystal red shrimps don't seem to mind though. Their shells actually thickened, the whites much whiter and the reds more intense in this super low pH environment. Looking even better than when they were in the LFS tank where I bought them from.


----------



## Bogey (May 7, 2017)

zenster said:


> ADA is one of the best choices for a planted tank but may not be suitable for some livestock because of its acidity. I'm using New Amazonia and this stuff is super acidic. My pH has been buffering around 4.75 for 2 months now. In fact I just checked this morning and its at 4.69. Maybe I just got a bad batch but not hard to believe because I've been inflicted by Murphy's Law syndrome since I was born. Anyhow, my pure line crystal red shrimps don't seem to mind though. Their shells actually thickened, the whites much whiter and the reds more intense in this super low pH environment. Looking even better than when they were in the LFS tank where I bought them from.


Wow 4.69? I think that's more a problem because in the lab test Ada Amazonia pH is 5.73 and in water it's 6.83. Something else may be buffering your water. But it's working well for you 
Other than that it's a 1+ for ADA Amazonia aqua soil.


----------



## zenster (Jan 27, 2017)

Bogey said:


> Wow 4.69? I think that's more a problem because in the lab test Ada Amazonia pH is 5.73 and in water it's 6.83. Something else may be buffering your water. But it's working well for you
> Other than that it's a 1+ for ADA Amazonia aqua soil.


ADA Amazonia has a pH between 5 to 6. Here is the link to the journal to support this: NATURE AQUARIUM NOTES #1 Something You Should Know about the Character of Amazonia | ADA - AQUA JOURNAL

My RODI water has a very low pH. Its between 5.5 to 5.9 and my tap water has a pH around 7.30. I have a small piece of Malaysian driftwood (about 2" wide and 8" long) and one almond leaf in the 17 gallon tank. I don't think the driftwood and leaf would make much of a difference in lowering pH. I'm guessing the Amazonia in my tank is abnormally very acidic.


----------



## GeorgeGy (Dec 13, 2017)

SeerKing said:


> I’m looking for the best option substrate for my 75g tank. It’s got to be for a planted tank. I want the best strong, high nutrient substrate that I don’t have to replace anytime soon that will be perfect for all kinds of plants and also safe for bottom feeders like corey’s and weather loaches.
> 
> There’s so much to choose from. I don’t want to get weak brittle substrate that’s will just crumble with a gravel cleaner and something bottom feeders can dig around in.
> 
> Any ideas?



I think this video is probably the best answer to that question. 

https://youtu.be/3mLr0ZUZQ6s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeerKing (Jan 19, 2018)

Alright I’ll take a look into all of these I’m thinking the ADA aqua soil sounds good I just need to research a little more on it’s texture and strength. I plan on having this tank for a long time/ years but would like the abilit To rescape if need be.


----------



## Glyphic (Feb 4, 2012)

After switching to Black Diamond Blasting sand I will never go back to anything like Eco-Complete or Flourite again. It is 100 times easier to plant in BDBS. I don't notice any difference in root growth or anything else.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I've got 100's of pounds of black flourite and EC in my tanks. The only difference I see in the 2 is the water and pouch of bacteria that comes in the EC. I like the look but they are horrible to plant in. I will never buy either again.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

SeerKing said:


> I’m looking for the best option substrate for my 75g tank. It’s got to be for a planted tank. I want the best strong, *high nutrient substrate that I don’t have to replace anytime soon*...
> 
> Any ideas?


Unfortunately these two qualities work against each other. Active substrates expire. Way quicker if you're not using RO water. 
Everybody is different, but I'd CRINGE at the idea of having to break a tank down in +/-2 years just because my substrate expired. I also don't keep any hard to grow stuff that needs it. Personally inert substrates (BDBS, pool sand, etc) and water column dosing is what has worked best for me. More consistency in the long run with less labor, IMO

more info on different substrates: www.plantedtank.net/forums/29-substrate/153412-substrate-choices-pros-cons.html


----------



## Glyphic (Feb 4, 2012)

Kubla said:


> I've got 100's of pounds of black flourite and EC in my tanks. The only difference I see in the 2 is the water and pouch of bacteria that comes in the EC. I like the look but they are horrible to plant in. I will never buy either again.


I completely forgot to mention how dirty the water gets when replanting and the difficulty of keeping stem plants and well, pretty much anything that doesn't grow deep roots down in the substrate.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Glyphic said:


> I completely forgot to mention how dirty the water gets when replanting and the difficulty of keeping stem plants and well, pretty much anything that doesn't grow deep roots down in the substrate.


Depends who you ask  I have always had great success growing absolutely any and all plants in eco and flourite


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Eco is pretty light weight and planting fresh cut stems vertically can be a PITA when it seems they just want to float up. Especially larger cuttings that are more buoyant. Planting these at an angle helps a lot. As in, grab the base of the stem with tweezers and go in at a 45 degree angle. The added weight on top the stem keeps it down and they grow straight in no time


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Quagulator said:


> Depends who you ask  I have always had great success growing absolutely any and all plants in eco and flourite



Yes but that's not the point. The problem isn't growing the plants (no substrate needed for that) The problem is planting stems and getting them to stay in place long enough to grow roots. I often plant the same thing multiple times a day over a period of days. Once they establish themselves they're fine.


----------



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

Kubla said:


> Yes but that's not the point. The problem isn't growing the plants (no substrate needed for that) The problem is planting stems and getting them to stay in place long enough to grow roots. I often plant the same thing multiple times a day over a period of days. Once they establish themselves they're fine.


Fluorite is better than eco-comp in this scenario I have found. Eco-comp was a bigger PITA for planting, so for stems I would plant the bottom most node + leaves into the substrate and they will effectively be held in place long enough for roots to develop while the bottom most leaves decompose.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Mines mostly flourite. I think flourite sand wouldn't be an issue. All I know is I get pissed off every time I plant something in the flourite tank and wonder why I don't have BDBS in all my tanks when I plant in it.


----------



## Vinylmation (Dec 1, 2017)

Kubla said:


> Mines mostly flourite. I think flourite sand wouldn't be an issue. All I know is I get pissed off every time I plant something in the flourite tank and wonder why I don't have BDBS in all my tanks when I plant in it.


I'm assuming BDBS means Black Diamond Blasting Sand correct?

BDBS is basically a black version of Pool Filter Sand? Inert cheap substrate? Same size grain as PFS?


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Vinylmation said:


> I'm assuming BDBS means Black Diamond Blasting Sand correct?
> 
> BDBS is basically a black version of Pool Filter Sand? Inert cheap substrate? Same size grain as PFS?



Yes black diamond blasting sand. It's actually made for sandblasting. At TSC (Tractor Supply Co) it's $7.99 for a 50 pound bag. Most people use the medium grit. I've not used PFS but BDBS is a medium grain sand. I've used it on smaller projects and rinsed thoroughly. The last time I used it I didn't even rinse it. To me, the difference between planting in that and flourite is night and day. I wish I had it in my 92g!


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess I'm not understanding the need for 'strength' in a substate. If you mean fertilizer strength you're going to have big problems with ammonia and Nitrite and nitrate levels and need to change the water often.

First off have you researched your tap water? Is it considered hard, with lots of dissolved alkaline earth metals like calcium and magnesium? Going with the Aquasoils or other water pH buffering soils will be a wasted effort if your water is hard, as the soils will adsorb the kH ions and become inert anyways.

A lot of recommended talk about CEC type substrates. What they are is a 'soil' with clayish compounds that provide lots of tiny ion exchange zones for plant hair roots to get nutrients. Turface, oil absorbents and certain kinds of kitty litter and other calcined clay products are considered high in CEC activity. Not all kitty litter is the same and obviously don't use the ones that dissolve to mud and have scenting or chlorophyll to kill litter odor.

Sometimes local building supplies carry paver sand and or mortar mix sand/gravel, as long as it's not made with limestone or other alkaline rocks it would be fine. Paver sand will have a setting compound made of silica that I would avoid, at least if it's your only choice I'd give it a thorough rinsing in a 5 gallon bucket 1/3rds filled and rinsed out til the water runs clear.

Lots of options for cheap substrate, but not always are they the best if you are new to aquariums, in general.


----------



## austin.b2 (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm in the same situation as you OP. I'm not sure which substrate to choose for my new 40B. 

My question is, between an inert substrate like BDBS and a nutrient rich one such as ADA Amazonia, would I have difficulty growing demanding plants in BDBS? I'm assuming the consensus is that BDBS is ok as long as I'm dosing the water column and supplementing with root tabs. 

Love how inexpensive the BDBS is, but prefer the nutrient rich Amazonia. AHHH


----------



## Cygnus87 (Mar 7, 2018)

Haven't been doing it long but gravel seems to be good. All depends on what your planting.


----------

